# Not an emergency, just a question



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

I have never had the chance to take care of a carnivore bird. Insectivores, omnivores, seed eaters, all of them. But with the growing numbers of chimangos here, I am wondering what would happen if a little guy fell off the nest. Luckily that is quite hard unless it's sick or after a big storm, but I am just wondering what would happen.
What could you feed the bird? These species for example eat mostly dead animals, but here (in the city) they are starting to hunt down pigeons. What should you feed a very little bird? And what do you feed a bigger one? Chicken? Cow meat? Something else?


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

birds of prey need to eat whole mice, when they are babies it needs to be cut up and handed to them with forceps.
raptors should be left to the professionals, you don't want a friendly raptor living in the wild, can you imagine if they land on someone with those talons!! 
they need HUGE cages for pre release.
if you ever come across a baby raptor everything should be done to get it back in the nest.
diets vary so if you ever come across a baby bird, let us know and we will help you


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

And what happens if you can't get it to the nest? And when there aren't professionals, like here?


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

get studying if it's something you would like to do, do searches on the net, ask around, ask vets, there may be more people than you know where your from that help wildlife.
find them and see if you can help them in exchange for their knowledge and experience.
there are a lot of great books out there that can help you learn, don't forget that rehabilitating wildlife is expensive and pretty much destroys your summer fun especially if you do baby songbirds most need to be fed every 15-20 min sun up to sun down and it's incredibly heartbreaking at times.
the woman in my area that rehabs raptors always reunites babies with parents as long as they are not injured.
her son is a mountain climber and uses those skills and equipment to get them back where they belong.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

you would get to rehab parrots, how lucky


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Lol, I have totally ran out of possibilities when trying to find someone who may know about taking care of a PIGEON. Same goes for vets. The only vet I know kinda doesn't like feral animals. I am trying to find more people that do the same, though!
It's not like something I'd like to do for a life, hehe. It's just that, what would happen if it wasn't possible to return the baby to the nest.
And about songbirds, I know, haha. I took care of a sparrow once... Also a Great Kiskadee, the b*****d woke me up every hour for feeding! I couldn't get a night of sleep! xD.
That woman is really lucky to have her son! I would love to have a friend or something who did that... I could always return babies x3.
Why do you say I'd get to rehab parrots, though?


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

don't you have wild parrots in argentina??? i love parrot's i have 11 of them, i would love to be able to raise orphan ones and be able to release them back to the wild.
some day if i ever have money i want to volunteer at wildlife rehabilitation centers all over the world just to experience species we don't have here.
trust me as soon as you get known as the person who will help wild animals the birds who need help will find you, i can see they already have


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i had to go look up a Great Kiskadee sure are pretty birds, next time cover the cage at night so it's very dark that way they will sleep and let you sleep, you can also put a little stuffed toy in so they don't feel alone.
i just made one for my baby pigeon out of grey fleece and i made a little pouch in it so i can put a dry rice sock that had been warmed in the microwaved inside the stuffed bird, he loves it and snuggles next to it


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Not in my city . In smaller towns, or in the northern part, but I live to the center, in a coastal city.
I normally participate of the protectionist activities in my city, but they are mostly directed to dogs and cats. I am trying to include birds in the activities now, and I have sent an email with instructions on how to take care of a baby bird (thanks to all people here for the help on my posts!) and they said it would be added to the blog. I have also left my email as a contact, so in the case somebody needs assistance I can help them (with the help of all the people here, for sure, haha!).
Thanks for the suggestions! I couldn't have applied it that time because it was a sick bird who needed a heat source, and the only one I have is a heat lamp. So I couldn't keep it dark ):.
The stuffed bird is a great idea though, I may use it !


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

defiantly invest in a couple heating pads! lol
careful what you wish for now, pretty soon you'll be overrun with animals and as broke and tired as me


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Ohh, if I had the money I would be offering myself to take the birds in instead of just answering questions.
I am raising money currently for a dog that is on the street, but as soon as I finish with that I may start with the heating pads. I will have to check prices O:


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

they are pretty inexpensive here in the states, just make sure you get the kind that doesn't have the automatic shut off.
i hope you can help the poor dog


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

Here they are kinda expensive. Just checked the prices.
I hope so, too :/.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

pm me your address i'll send you a couple if the shipping isn't too expensive, they are truly i think the most important life saving thing you can have on hand


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

PM'ing you !


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

aww i'm sorry i just estimated the cost to send it ups and it would be about 150 dollars, i'm so sorry i was going to make a nice little birdie care package for you.
i'll give the post office a try but i know it probably going to be about the same.
i'm sorry


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

don't give up hope i think usps has a flat rate for around 15 bucks, i will go over there later and see what i can find out


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

okay it's gonna be around 40 i'll try to send something but it may have to wait until after x-mas


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

I couldn't thank you enough :3.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i sent it! you got 2 heating pads, a couple of old wildlife rehab books, remember they are old and we may have updated treatments so check with us first, a bunch of different sized syringes, a tube if you wanted to try tubing your piji, plus i threw in a bunch of medications that i'm not going to use plus some spartix if your piji shows any signs of canker, some of the anti biotics are expired but they are in powder form so they should be fine, one thing about the clavamox/aug is once it is mixed you need to keep it refrigerated and it only stays good for about a month, then toss it
i'm not sure if it's legal to send the meds but i figured it was worth a try and they were just sitting in the medicine cabinet in the rehab room and i probably would never use them.
there are a few other things in there i can't remeber, let me know when you get it


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

oh and if the power goes out or is interrupted for some reason you have to turn the heating pad back on


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

I don't think they would check it if it is illegal, anyways.
Oh god, that's so nice of you O.O
Luckily, antibiotics stay useful for more than the package says :3. My aunt often gives us expired meds for our dogs, since she can't sell them but they are still useful.
Taking down notes on the clavamox/aug and the pad :3.
Thank you, thank you, thank you <3! If they are not useful for this birdie they will for the next, lol, there are always birds in need.
I'll let you know for sure when I get them.


----------

